#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  New iPhone with three cameras feature!

## Bhavya

Every year Apple company introduce new iPhones.Likewise this year they are going to introduce a new iPhone model with three cameras. This iPhone model may be named as iPhone 11S. Here you can check out more information about this new iPhone model.

----------

